# Life Scientist NEC



## Squeak99 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I am considering applying for VIC state nomination under category life scientist nec. I completed a PhD in Neuropsychiatric genetics two years ago in Ireland and since worked in an unrelated field. 

As my PhD was quite multi-disciplinary it's difficult to assign it to a category but as this one is on the state sponsorship list I wish for it to be classified as life scientist nec under neuroscience. 

Could anyone advise me how difficult this would be with VETASSESS? I am currently awaiting academi transcripts and then I will the AUD150 for a preliminary assessment. I am currently here on a 417 WHV. 

Really appreciate any help


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Squeak99 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am considering applying for VIC state nomination under category life scientist nec. I completed a PhD in Neuropsychiatric genetics two years ago in Ireland and since worked in an unrelated field.
> 
> ...


To get positive assessment you will need a Bachelor degree that is relevant to Life Scientist nec and 1 year post-qualification work experience. What is your Bachelor degree in? It does not have to be "very" relevant, but it should be in science/biology etc. If during your PhD you were paid as an employee (not on a stipend), you can include it as work experience. If not, you will need to show that you have 1 year experience as Life Scientist.
Good luck!


----------



## Squeak99 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey,

Thanks for the response. Is it now enough that my PhD would be related to neuroscience or does my degree have to be? My degree was a Bsc Hons in science majoring in Cell and Molecular Biology.

As for the stipend or employee on the website it states "PhD graduates who have completed a doctorate (from an Australian educational institution or other doctorate from an international institution, of a recognised standard as assessed by the relevant skill assessing authority) in a specialist field relating to an occupation on this, the State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria, within the past five years. PhD graduates are not required to meet any work experience requirements specified for their nominated occupation. "

So hopefully my PhD would count as work experience but now I am worried that means my degree has to be more related to the field than my PhD.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

To apply for a PR visa you need to:
1st. Get positive skills assessment (Vetassess)
For that you need Bachelor degree in relevant field (Mol. Biol. is perfectly fine for Life Scientist nec.) *and* 1 year post-qualification experience. This work needs to be post-BSc degree, full-time and paid a salary.
2. Get SS from Victoria or Qls (check their SS list). For Victoria you should be fine with no experience (like you mentioned), but you still need a positive skills assessment. If you have a recognized PhD, you won't need to meet their work requirements - 5years of work experience (might have changed).
3. Meet the points requirement - with limited experience you probably will need to pass IELTS to get extra points. 

As for the neuroscience - it does not have to be related to Neuro exactly, just relevant for Life Scientist as that is the category.


----------



## Squeak99 (Aug 25, 2014)

This info is really helpful, thank you so much. Its really difficult to know how strict Vetassess are on categorisation. I would like to try get a visa for Qld but I could only get a regional visa and only if I already worked in a relevant role for 6 months and an offer of a further 12 months employment in regional Qld.

I will send my info on to Vetassess. Do you recommend getting my references from my PhD to provide a written references describing my PhD?

My partner is a carpenter so I get 5 points for that but that included only brings me to 55 so I will do the English exam as soon as I can.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Squeak99 said:


> This info is really helpful, thank you so much. Its really difficult to know how strict Vetassess are on categorisation. I would like to try get a visa for Qld but I could only get a regional visa and only if I already worked in a relevant role for 6 months and an offer of a further 12 months employment in regional Qld.
> 
> I will send my info on to Vetassess. Do you recommend getting my references from my PhD to provide a written references describing my PhD?
> 
> My partner is a carpenter so I get 5 points for that but that included only brings me to 55 so I will do the English exam as soon as I can.


As far as I know - not very strict. My BSc is in Environmental Protection and my work (during the PhD) was in Pharmacology and I got a positive assessment...
I though Qls had Life Scientist open for a while, but maybe they changed it again.

Do you plan to show your PhD work as work experience? If yes - you need a full reference letter from your employer/supervisor as shown on Vetassess website. It needs to show that you worked full-time, state your pre-tax salary and main responsibilities. You also need to include some payslips/tax returns etc. 

As for points - I wouldn't claim partner points if I were you. He would need a skills assessment from TRA (probably) and that can be quite tricky and takes a lot of time. It also costs something. 
Much easier if you could get 8s or 7s in IELTS (300$ for exam and result in 2 weeks).


----------



## Squeak99 (Aug 25, 2014)

JoannaAch said:


> As far as I know - not very strict. My BSc is in Environmental Protection and my work (during the PhD) was in Pharmacology and I got a positive assessment...


I am concerned that my skills would be better suited to another code so they won't accept me. 
"Occupations in this group include: Anatomist, Animal Behaviourist, Neuroscientist, Parasitologist, Pharmacologist (Non-clinical), Physiologist and Toxicologist."
"Your employment in these nominated occupations should not better match another ANZSCO code (whether assessed by VETASSESS or not)."

Did you go through the advisory service or straight for the assesment?



JoannaAch said:


> Do you plan to show your PhD work as work experience?


Yes my PhD will be my experience so I will need to get this info. My only work has been in a chemistry/manufacturing company so no relevance to neuroscience. I may have trouble getting payslips though as I'm currently in QLD and don't think I kept payslips but I will have my academic transcripts. I wouldn't have paid tax as I received a stipend


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Squeak99 said:


> I am concerned that my skills would be better suited to another code so they won't accept me.
> "Occupations in this group include: Anatomist, Animal Behaviourist, Neuroscientist, Parasitologist, Pharmacologist (Non-clinical), Physiologist and Toxicologist."
> "Your employment in these nominated occupations should not better match another ANZSCO code (whether assessed by VETASSESS or not)."
> 
> ...


To apply as Life Scientist nec you need at least 1 year employment (full-time and paid a salary). Check it here:

"Life Scientists nec (ANZSCO Code 234599)

This occupation requires a qualification which is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor degree or higher degree, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation.

In addition to this, applicants must have at least one year of post-qualification employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation. If the qualification(s) are not at the required educational level, or if the employment has been completed prior to the qualification, then the employment will be assessed below the required skill level."


And additionally, only paid work experience can be counted as employment:


"Only paid employment which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation and at an appropriate skill level for the nominated occupation will be considered for assessment. This means that the major tasks undertaken in your everyday work should closely match major tasks usually undertaken in that occupation in Australia. The employment also must be paid and at the same skill level as your nominated occupation.
Employment must be skilled

For employment to be considered 'skilled', it must meet two requirements:

that it was undertaken after you met the entry level requirements for the nominated occupation
that it involved duties at the level of depth and complexity for the nominated occupation

The tasks for nominated occupations at different ANZSCO skill levels will vary in terms of the responsibilities, knowledge and skills required, and the salary will usually reflect this.

For example, when comparing two managers at different skill levels, the major tasks for an Office Manager (ANZSCO Code 512111) may include supervision and orientation of staff, preparation of annual estimates of expenditure, responsibility for budgetary and inventory controls, making recommendations to management, maintaining management information systems (manual or computerised) and other office administration related activities.

In comparison, the major tasks of a Construction Project Manager (ANZSCO code 133111) require specialised knowledge of the construction industry and may include: interpreting architectural drawings, specifications, bills of quantities and plans; estimating costs and quantities of labour and materials; creating and implementing coordinated programs for site activities and work control systems; ensuring adherence to building legislation and standards of building performance; and possibly being involved in the development of government and corporate building policies.
Employment must be paid

You are not required to have been in full time work, but must have been working and paid for a minimum of 40 hours a fortnight. 40 hours a fortnight means work for at least 40 hours each fortnight during employment. Irregular periods that average out to 40 hours a fortnight over a year will not be considered. VETASSESS will assess employment of no less than 6-month blocks.

Employment needs to have been paid at the award or market rate. For the purposes of the Skills Assessment, volunteer work or work towards gaining professional skills is not considered to be paid."

I am afraid, you might have problems with getting a positive skills assessment based on your PhD if you were paid a stipend. Submitting transcripts most certainly won't help as you need to prove that it's employment and not education. 
If I were you, I would consider asking a Migration Agent for some initial advise. You could also consider choosing a different occupation, based on your work experience?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Most important info from Vetassess website (took me a while to find it...):
"
In order to consider employment undertaken whilst completing a PhD for Points Test purposes, the employment would need to be paid, at least 40 hours per fortnight and the tasks performed should be at the required skill level and highly relevant/closely related to the nominated occupation. PhD research tasks which are unpaid, or paid a stipend or scholarship cannot be assessed for employment under the Points Test Assessment."

Points Test Advice (Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS


----------



## Squeak99 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey Joanna,

Thanks for all this info. 



JoannaAch said:


> Most important info from Vetassess website (took me a while to find it...):
> "
> In order to consider employment undertaken whilst completing a PhD for Points Test purposes, the employment would need to be paid, at least 40 hours per fortnight and the tasks performed should be at the required skill level and highly relevant/closely related to the nominated occupation. PhD research tasks which are unpaid, or paid a stipend or scholarship cannot be assessed for employment under the Points Test Assessment."


I was paid a stipend for my PhD. As far as I knew stipends and scholarships were how the majority of PhD students were paid so I didn't even realise this could be a problem. 
I wonder if this is only of I wish to count my PhD as experience for points. I should get the 60+ points without using my PhD as experience. Or does by points test assessment mean something else? 

I have read on the State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria that "PhD graduates who have completed a doctorate (from an Australian educational institution or other doctorate from an international institution, of a recognised standard as assessed by the relevant skill assessing authority) in a specialist field relating to an occupation on this, the State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria, within the past five years. PhD graduates are not required to meet any work experience requirements specified for their nominated occupation. " Sorry I'm not allowed to post links yet.


I have emailed Vetasses and hopefully they will provide me with an answer. As far as I know there are no other occupations on any skilled migration lists that match. There is a medical scientist on the QLD EOI visa and for that you must be assessed my AIMS. My degree doesn't have the full requirement of subjects to even allow me to apply to sit the exam to be certified with AIMS. The next date to sit the exam isn't until March and it will cost ~AUD600 just to find out if I'm eligible to sit it. 

I will contact an agent too thanks


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, most PhD students are paid a scholarship and that is why usually it's not considered employment. I was only able to get PR because I was receiving a salary, had a normal work contract etc.

To get the visa you need skills assessment and that's is separate from the SS from Victoria. You need 3 things to get 190: 1. Skills Assessment from Vetassess 2. State Sponsorship from Vic 3. 60 points. 
The information on Vic website relates only to the State Sponsorship stage - you still need a Skills Assessment to qualify for a visa and that's a requirement by DIBP that no state can wave away.
Victoria will give you a nomination without the work experience that they require for Life Scientist nec (you can find it on their occupation list - currently it is five years). But you still need a positive skills assessment to apply for their sponsorship.
You can see it in the requirements for the 190 visa:
Requirements

You might be eligible to apply for this visa if you were invited. When we sent you your letter of invitation, you must also have:

nominated an occupation that is on the relevant skilled occupation list
obtained a suitable skills assessment for that occupation
not yet turned 50 years of age
achieved the score specified in your letter of invitation based on the factors in the points test
at least competent English
been nominated by an Australian state or territory government agency.


----------



## Squeak99 (Aug 25, 2014)

Ah no I see what you mean. Even though Vic state are happy with a PhD instead of 5 years experience that doesn't mean Vetasses will allow it.

However, the statement below still sounds like it is only in relation to the points test system. So maybe not for the full classification?


JoannaAch said:


> Most important info from Vetassess website (took me a while to find it...):
> "
> In order to consider employment undertaken whilst completing a PhD for Points Test purposes, the employment would need to be paid, at least 40 hours per fortnight and the tasks performed should be at the required skill level and highly relevant/closely related to the nominated occupation. PhD research tasks which are unpaid, or paid a stipend or scholarship cannot be assessed for employment under the Points Test Assessment."
> 
> Points Test Advice (Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS


I have contacted an agent who is going to investigate it for me. I've also emailed Vetasses so I will post back here when I get feedback


----------



## Squeak99 (Aug 25, 2014)

I found this on Vetasses website. 

"Applicants who are applying for a GSM visa may wish to apply for a Points Test Advisory Letter to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). The Points Test Advisory Letter is provided in addition to and not in place of the Skills Assessment. The Points Test Advice is an opinion of:

the comparative educational level of your qualifications against the Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF)
your employment in your nominated occupation or a closely related occupation in the 10 years before you applied to us.
The Points Test Advice will be taken into consideration by DIBP when assessing your eligibility for points. The Points Test Advice provided by VETASSESS is not binding on DIBP and DIBP may undertake further investigations to verify the qualifications and employment claims made in your application. Determination of the points remains at the discretion of the delegated officers of DIBP. A successful skills assessment from VETASSESS is not a guarantee that you will meet the Points Test requirements."


----------



## colinanto (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Joanna,

I found your response to the last query raised is very useful and it also matches my profile.

I have completed MSc Biotechnology, worked as a university lecturer for 2.5 years and employed as a Life Scientist in a company for 1.5 years now. I am planning to migrate to Australia with family. Am I eligible to apply for the occupation- "Life Scientist .nec" and do I stand a fair chance of being considered??

Ielts should I have to take General Module or Academic module?


Thank you so much.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi,
Your Biotech degree should be okay for nominating "Life Scientist nec" as your occupation, however the most important are your duties at work and how they match the description for Life Scientist. 
You would also need a sponsorship for Victoria. They require at least 5 years of experience in the field and > 6.0 in all modules of IELTS General.
Other states from time to time add life Scientist nec on their state nomination list, however not frequently and usually for a short time.


----------



## colinanto (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you so much Joanna. 

The tasks mentioned for Life scientist and what I work doesn't match. I work in dry labs but as per the job description it's more of wet lab so I don't think Life scientist nec would be the right choice to apply. Also I just have 1.5yrs exp as Life scientist.

Can I apply for University lecturer because I have 2.5yrs experience and also the all the job description mentioned I have done all the roles. Will there be a fair chance?

Please advice me.

Thank you so much.











JoannaAch said:


> Hi,
> Your Biotech degree should be okay for nominating "Life Scientist nec" as your occupation, however the most important are your duties at work and how they match the description for Life Scientist.
> You would also need a sponsorship for Victoria. They require at least 5 years of experience in the field and > 6.0 in all modules of IELTS General.
> Other states from time to time add life Scientist nec on their state nomination list, however not frequently and usually for a short time.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

colinanto said:


> Thank you so much Joanna.
> 
> The tasks mentioned for Life scientist and what I work doesn't match. I work in dry labs but as per the job description it's more of wet lab so I don't think Life scientist nec would be the right choice to apply. Also I just have 1.5yrs exp as Life scientist.
> 
> ...


Is dry lab bioinformatics? Are you sure it does not fit under Life Scientist? Bioinformatics is an essential part of any wet lab experiment right now. Maybe it is just not included in the classification yet?

Do you have at least a PhD and some publications? I think this might be needed for Uni Lecturer assessment (although not sure, you would have to check for yourself).
However, as I have not applied under Uni Lecturer I can't advise you. Check some other threads, I am sure I have seen a few on this occupation.


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

*234599 - State Sponsorship*

Hi everyone,
I applied for ss for victoria and got rejected for that. Now there is no other state open for me. I want to inquire that after how long time I can reapply to same state for sponsorship? and what are the chances of approval in reapllying?
If anybody having information regarding ss for life scientist nec for other states , share please.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

HI EVERYONE..IN THIS GROUP ALL PEOPLE ARE VERY SUPPORTIVE..THANKS FOR YOUR ALL SUGGESTIONS.

any one from LIFE SCIENTIST NEC (234599) from VICTORIA STATE SPONSORSHIP. 

i applied vetassess on 19 nov 2014, i need suggestions from same occupation ppl

thanks in advance.


----------



## divyavarun09 (Jun 18, 2013)

Could you please give all the details as I 'm planning to apply for full skill assessment for Life Scientist nec on Feb 2015. So it would be really helpful for me.
Thank you,
DS


----------



## Squeak99 (Aug 25, 2014)

Dear Sir/Madam,

I will soon be applying for Victorian state nomination under category life scientist nec ANZSCO code 234599.

I completed a PhD in Neuropsychiatric Genetics in Ireland and I am currently awaiting skills assessment and the IELTS test.

I will not be in Victoria at the time of my application. I currently live and work in QLD and will be moving to Melbourne in March with my partner who is a carpenter. We have been considering a move to Melbourne for a while and after a recent visit have decided that we will move once my current contract finishes in March.

At present I do not have a job offer. Is it still possible to receive state nomination if at the time of application I do not have a job offer yet? I can provide a list of positions applied for and meetings with recruitment agencies and potentially a job offer for my partner. I will also provide a letter explaining why we want to move to Victoria. The 417 visa I am on may make it difficult to attain a position so if necessary I can also provide emails from human resources departments and agencies stating that once I have a permanent residence visa I will be able to attain a position.

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## Squeak99 (Aug 25, 2014)

divyavarun09 said:


> Could you please give all the details as I 'm planning to apply for full skill assessment for Life Scientist nec on Feb 2015. So it would be really helpful for me.
> Thank you,
> DS


Hi, apologies for the delay in responding. Let me know if there is anything specific you need to know


----------

